# Happy times in Alaska Loft



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

As previously mentioned my two APT's Cecil and Ruby have paired up and are contantly seen beside each other every time I check them. This has not been the case for my other pigeons Ash and Penny.
Ash is rather a bossy pigeon who always has so much to say whenever I go into his loft to clean it or change water/feed. He also took a liking to perching on the highest ledge and cooing at Penny whenever she would try to approach him, and by cooing I mean a 'don't come near me coo'.
Even so Ash was all talk and never actually acted agressively during these cooing outbursts.

Then today I went to visit my pidgies and nearly died from shock!!!  
Ash was on his top ledge sleeping in the corner contently cuddled up snugly...and Penny was right beside him sleeping with her head resting on his wing!!!

Numerous times today I confirmed this new pairing by noticing that now Ash and Penny are also inseperable and stand within a foot of each other constantly  
Looks like I now have successfully paired up all four of my pigeons, and both couples are very happy!!

I will put up some photos in the next few days to show the new lovin couples  
Happy times in Alaskas Loft


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Ain't love grand ! So happy everyone has settled down for you.  
Daryl


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Cool...


The marvels of Springtime, might just help too...!


Phil
el ve


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Alaska, 

Fantastic to hear that your two pigeon couples have happily paired off now. Your birds really are so lovely. Can't wait to see the new pictures, I have your website bookmarked so I check in occasionally to see any new pics. Will look again in the morning


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

Thanks for the replies 
My camera batteries have leaked, so I am looking to get some new ones tommorrow, should be able to get some new photos up soon


----------

